# I'm nervous



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm nervous but there's probably no reason to be. Dh and I dtd a couple of weeks ago and didn't use any sort of bc







I didn't have signs of ovulation so I didn't think any thing of it. I have only had one af since ds was born and that was a couple of months ago. I have been having a dull lower backache for a few days and have attributed it to carrying my 8 month old ds around. Today, I though af was coming but instead I had a light pink discharge for a couple of times when wiping but nothing else. One of my breasts is really sore too. I am hoping this is just af trying to get going but part of me can't help but to wonder if I am pregnant. I am most worried about my ds and breastfeeding. He is primarily breastfed (he has solids once a day most of the time and some days he is eb). Is it possible I am pregnant or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

sounds very possible. i would get a pg test right away


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

nt t*o knok, I'm scared to get one!!! I'm scared it will say







and scared it will say







.







I guess I am more scared it will say







. I guess I should have thought of that a couple of weeks ago. I keep figuring it is neg but then that dull ache in my back starts and it was the same thing last time. I dunno. I can't run out and test right now. I haven't told dh my feelings of possibly being pregnant yet. I'm not quite ready to freak him out and I don't want to unless there is an absolute reason too.

ETA : Dh is a school teacher s he's home and would want to know where I was going and I would stumble on my words trying to tell him


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

remember: "Oh honey, I am just going to buy tampons"


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boysrus*
remember: "Oh honey, I am just going to buy tampons"



















I tested yesterday. My best friend works in the Walgreens pharmacy so I just went ahead and took the test at Walgreens








It was negative. I was sad and relieved at the same time. It's weird how I always feel disapointed and sad yet relieved. I am still having the bachache and af like cramping though. I'm trying to figure out what the deal is. Maybe af is trying but having a hard time because of bf... who knows







:

I know I want another baby but I want to at least wait until ds isn't primarily on bm anymore.


----------

